# Shadow Fly Fishing Products reviews/thoughts?



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Does any one have any experience with Shadow Reels or lines? Pretty interesting concept for their lines. Looks like they carry 26 different colors of lines and you can get different colors tips and custom colored lines as well.

1 year warranty on lines and lifetime warranty on reels. Reels have a carbon sealed drag. 9/10wt have 10lbs of drag.

http://shadowflyfishing.com/


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks very shadowy. No company info and just altogether weird. I'd go for one of Vertigo's Chinese deals on Ebay instead.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I would move or repost this thread on the *Fly Fishing* board.


----------

